# HELP PLEASE PLEASE SUzuki vinson



## Wheely Kid (Jan 18, 2011)

ok guys new to the thread please help i got a suzuki vinson 2005 i turn the key and iam in neutral its an automatic lights all come on and i hit the start button it clicks thats it just clicks the seloniod is were the sound is and vibrates now i replace the battery the selonoid and starter so can rule all that out also i cleaned the battery solenoid and starter connections so can rule that out to. i dont have a pull start rope hooked up so thats not an a way to start it at the moment..
the motor is turning over very slowly i removed the pull start cover and i see the motor actaully turning so i know its not locked up it was running great then i turned it off and i go to turn it back on and it just clicked alot and then now iam stuck in the situation 

Please help me....:bigok:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

remove the sparkplug and see if it turn over with the starter. the clylinder could be full of gas, maybe


----------



## Wheely Kid (Jan 18, 2011)

thats the weird thing it does the same thing itll turn but slowly


----------



## Wheely Kid (Jan 18, 2011)

i read another post a guy hada brute on here he cleaned the underside of his fuse box and said it started right up i cleaned all the fuse deals like took fuses out and then cleaned it up and then put fuses back in didnt look under it ???? idk if thats possable maybe i should try???


----------

